# paph Delrosi



## raymond (Jul 11, 2009)

paphiopedilum Delrosi, (x delenatii rothschildianum) plant the first flowering

16cm X 9 cm


----------



## Elena (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## mccallen (Jul 11, 2009)

Oooh so pretty! I have a bunch of these, but none of them EVER bloom for me. They just take up more and more space...How do you get yours to bloom?


----------



## John M (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow! That is such a nice shape!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2009)

That's another great looking flower! I like the overall look of these, but that lip always seems a bit odd.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree, nice one you have there. I too have a hard time blooming that cross. I believe it is due to the older roths. they are using as one of the parent. The newer roths. seem to bloom much easier then some of the older ones, like Charles E and Borneo. Now that's not to say they can't be bloomed because they can, but not by the majority of us. Myself included.


----------



## Candace (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice for a first bloomer.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2009)

Excellent. I have several of these, but I cannot get them to bloom!


----------



## raymond (Jul 11, 2009)

for the growth of this plant is grown in cool to intermediate temperature (winter 12 min) and the summer it is normally on the outside with the sun in the morning till 10.30.


----------



## CodPaph (Jul 11, 2009)

very very nice , great bloom


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 12, 2009)

Bravo Raymond, a monster of a beauty!!!! As others here, I am waiting for mine to bloom  ! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 12, 2009)

:drool: :clap: OH WOW!!! :clap: :drool:
Do you know the clones of the parents?


----------



## raymond (Jul 12, 2009)

le croisement est roths Lark X delenatii #3 

purchased from crossing Orchid Inn


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent flowering Ray! No question about flower quality here! Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2009)

THat's a good one, thanx for sharing.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent flowers! I hope my Delrosi will flower so well when it grows up. Its grown under the same conditions as your so I'm hopeful. It is a 2 growth plant but the leaves are not in great shape. Looks like it got some abuse before I got it but it seems happy now.

I see in the photo that there are many buds on the spike. How many in total? Do they open sequentially or can there be multiple blooms open at once?

tt


----------



## Ernie (Jul 13, 2009)

A keeper! 

-Ernie


----------



## e-spice (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice example of Delrosi.

e-spice


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jul 13, 2009)

A fine example...especially for a first blooming. 

Craig


----------



## T.paph (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice. I love it.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 14, 2009)

This old cross is even today up to date. Yours looks really good.

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Delego (Jul 14, 2009)

A beauty yes indeed, I have heard this cross is hard to bloom.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 14, 2009)

So beautiful!


----------



## paphioland (Jul 14, 2009)

that is a nice one


----------



## raymond (Jul 19, 2009)

I give you the latest news on this plant 

I have presented a trial of AOS and I got an HCC of 79 points


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2009)

félicitations Raymond!!!! Bien mérité!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 19, 2009)

That's fantastic Raymond that they recognized the quality but it sucks that they failed one point short of an AM! It deserves more.


----------

